# 2011 TPMS - error after reset



## heveymetil (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello all - this is my first post and on a mundane, boring topic, but I'm helping my sister with her 2011 LTZ.

I helped my sister get setup with winter wheels and tires and new TPMS sensors for the winter wheels. I ordered sensors Dorman 974-009 from amazon which run at 315mHz. 

She has since had to take the car back several times to our tire people (Dunn Tire) to have the error message taken away on the DIC. For some reason, it works for a while and then goes back to not reading the pressures.

Anyone have any insight on this? Should we try the manual reset procedure?

Any help is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If you are losing the readout of all four positions the sensors are not the problem.......unless you purchassed four sensors the can screw up simultaniously, heh heh.

This is likely going to end up at a dealer for evaluation......something is making the transciever (in the car) forget the identifier codes of your wheel senders.

You will have to define the problem as I described it for the dealer to develop a starting point.

Keep in touch,
Rob


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

According to Amazon, that sensor doesn't fit a 2011 Cruze (per the OEM part numbers listed). The OEM part number is 13581558 and it's not on the list.

Amazon.com: Dorman 974-009 Tire Pressure Monitor System Sensor: Automotive


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Rock Auto shows the Dorman 974009 as a direct fit for 2011 Cruze.....there is a 'FITS ALL' part number but I didn't look at it.

Wonder why the discrepency?

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What is the error message? Any pattern as far as outside temperature? I'm wondering if your sensors sat on the shelf a bit too long and the cold is impacting the battery.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Sometimes it's a lot easier (and cheaper) to just leave the sensors off winter wheels. All you have to contend with is the tpms light being on. Does not affect the car in any way.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> According to Amazon, that sensor doesn't fit a 2011 Cruze (per the OEM part numbers listed). The OEM part number is 13581558 and it's not on the list.
> 
> Amazon.com: Dorman 974-009 Tire Pressure Monitor System Sensor: Automotive


I went directly to the Dorman Website and they say they don't have a TPMS the number is different for a valve kit for the 2011
Dorman Products - Search Results


----------



## heveymetil (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi all - sorry for the delay.


Amazon calls it a direct fit for the 2011 on my computer- and I verified thru a few other sources that they are 315mhz...


I may try the manual reset and then have her take it to the dealer....yaaay...


These were direct from Amazon, so I would HOPE that the batteries were brand new...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

From other threads I've read, I think there is a difference between early Cruze and later Cruze models. The early models you could do your own reprogramming by letting air out of the tires. The later Cruzes you couldn't. You had to use the tool. So clearly there's a different "trigger" logic for those sensors. 

The error might be because the sensors are not "checking in" when the DIC expects them to.

I wouldn't expect any love from the dealer if the problem turns out to be the sensors you bought somewhere else. I'd want to think real hard on how to rule them out. Maybe you can buy one from the dealer and see what it is.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm wondering if there's a re-program for the older Cruze to accept a newer/replacement model sensor?


----------

